# Horse Air Transportation



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Input from those that routinely airlift their horses would be great, 
BUT....
The best answers with the correct information would come from the air carrier you are using. Straight from the source with facts of their companies policies.
They are responsible for the welfare of your horses and equipment during travel and know what they can and will do in case of.....
I would also be contacting your vet for appropriate paperwork and their guidance for the safest travel of your horses.

Safe travels.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We moved 3 horses from the UK to the US. We used a company called IRT, they were excellent
We were told not to use any bandages, boots or wraps 'period'. The horses had to have their shoes removed and none of them suffered any knocks at all. If bandages or shipping boots slide down the legs it can create a really dangerous situation for a panicking horse and the groom that travels with them isn't going to risk injury trying to remove anything like that
The horses are fed and watered throughout which reduces risks of colic and ulcers, prior to travelling none of our horses were on large buckets feeds anyway and out at grass all day and stabled with hay at night so we didn't reduce anything and I can't recall being asked too
Our saddles etc were shipped with our household stuff so can't help with that


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

You might want to send a message to forum member thesilverspear, who shipped her horse across the Atlantic. Olympic horses get hay to eat and water spiked with apple juice and Gatorade. Mild sedatives are administered if needed.
*
*


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I cant help you with the shipping of your horses, but I would think a large foot locker or such would be better for your tack than a box.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, someone remembers!

I shipped the horse from the US to the UK. No boots or bandages for the reasons Jaydee gave. Horses had hay and water en route, and there was no faff with reducing feed or anything like that. 

My tack went in a trunk with the horse. I bought a big plastic box from a hardware store that had back wheels and a handle, so you could roll it along. My saddle, bridle, grooming stuff, saddle pads, and a few rugs went into it.

This is my write-up of that little adventure:

https://medium.com/@emilydonoho/equine-atlantic-e5cfb1865b92#.cfzw673oq


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Another thought - though it might not apply to all companies that ship horses - but IRT insisted on using their own headcollars (halters) on our horses, they had the company name on them so I suppose helps identify horses under their care
I would also suggest asking what their insurance policy is or if you have to insure yourself because a lot of horse insurance companies won't insure a horse once it leaves their home soil.


----------

